# New Cycle 2013



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

i'm waiting to start my next cycle for 2013, apparently 2013 is the year for change. Anyone else starting a new cycle this year? Are you all looking forward to it?`i'm pretty excited but frikken scared! 


Sarah.


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Sarah,

I've not hear that 2013 is the year for change but it sounds good to me  

I am not starting a new full cycle but I am planning to do a FET April/May!

I agree its so exciting but equally as scary!! 

Good luck and I hope everything works out for you   xxx


----------



## CC_Lee (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Sarah,

We will be starting again soon too, also GCRM. Here's hoping it's our time!   

CC


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

this year is our year for sure  

Daydreamer i'm starting around the same time. My protocol has changed so i need a smear test and would need to wait for results then we can start. 
CC_Lee, is it your first time?? fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## Daydreamer88 (Dec 19, 2012)

What protocol are you changing to? 

For me it has been nice to have a break but as the days go on I am getting more and more impatient to start again   If the FET doesn't work out for us we have to weigh up our options and think about moving clinics as we will be going private and the success rates at our hospital are way below average...it is all such a minefield!!  

How are you feeling about this cycle?
xx


----------



## CC_Lee (Nov 8, 2012)

It's our 2nd cycle, Need1miracle. Fingers crossed this is the one! Xx


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Ladies try be positive. Dyedreamer I know what you mean I can't wait to start, hope the smear test results don't take too long. I'm not sure what the protocol is yet need to go back to clinic, sticking with ICSI.


----------

